# Quels écouteurs intra-auriculaires pour 50 maximum?



## JazzyBleach (16 Juin 2008)

Bonjour tout le monde 

Je vais m'acheter un MacBook et un iPod Nano cet été. Je ne suis pas fan des écouteurs Apple. Quels écouteurs intra-auriculaires me conseilleriez vous pour 50 maxi?

Merci d'avance

Ciao ciao


----------



## theoliane (16 Juin 2008)

Après en avoir essayé 36 sortes  aucune ne me convenant, j'ai trouvé des écouteurs intra auriculaires de chez Creative, étanches aux bruits extérieurs et très confortables à porter, pour, il me semble 30 euros. Perso, je les trouve bien, il y a sûrement mieux question qualité de son, mais c'était hors de mon budget !


----------



## divoli (16 Juin 2008)

C'est clair que les écouteurs vendus d'office avec les iPod sont une torture pour les oreilles, absolument pas ergonomiques. 

Par contre, les écouteurs Apple intra-auriculaires iPod In-Ear sont déjà de meilleure qualité et plus confortables (39 &#8364.

Il y a certainement mieux, mais ça devient vite cher.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2008)

JazzyBleach a dit:


> Bonjour tout le monde
> 
> Je vais m'acheter un MacBook et un iPod Nano cet été. Je ne suis pas fan des écouteurs Apple. Quels écouteurs intra-auriculaires me conseilleriez vous pour 50 maxi?
> 
> ...



bonjour,

je te conseille la marque Koss, ils ont d'excellents_ intra _dans ta fourchette de prix...

en plus de mes autres casques, il y a peu, j'ai décidé d'acheter l'intra de Bose... 
deux fois plus cher, mais quel confort et quel dynamique sonore...


----------



## guiguilap (16 Juin 2008)

Moi aussi j'en cherche, dans les -de 100 euros, tes Bose isolent bien du bruit extérieur ?

Ils valent quoi par rapport aux autres du même prix ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2008)

guiguilap a dit:


> Moi aussi j'en cherche, dans les -de 100 euros, tes Bose isolent bien du bruit extérieur ?
> 
> Ils valent quoi par rapport aux autres du même prix ?



tu as de la chance, ils sont à 99 &#8364;... 

sinon,oui , ils isolent assez bien...
juste ce qu'il faut pour ne pas te prendre un veli'b ou un bus en traversant la rue... 
en plus, tu as plusieurs tailles d'embouts qui s'adaptent très bien...
et ils sont supportables pour une écoute prolongée. 
pour un usage urbain, c'est suffisant (je n'aime pas être complètement coupé des bruits extérieurs)...

pour les grands trajets (avion, train), je prends le QC3, pour un isolement total...
mais ce n'est plus le même produit...

*******
c'est quoi "les autres du même prix"...


----------



## guiguilap (16 Juin 2008)

Je sais pas, les Shure, les Schneiser intra ?!?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2008)

guiguilap a dit:


> Je sais pas, les Shure, les Schneiser intra ?!?



je plaisantais: pour moi, il n'y a que Bose et Grado... 

*******
par contre, je ne sais pas s'il y a des Shure à 100 &#8364;... 
je trouve les Sennheiser trop plats et pas assez dynamiques...
sinon, il y a Etymotic, un prothésiste pour réparations auditives, qui fait d'excellent produits.


----------



## guiguilap (16 Juin 2008)

Il y a les Shure SE110... Quid de la qualité ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2008)

guiguilap a dit:


> Il y a les Shure SE110... Quid de la qualité ?



eux, sont plus qualifiés que moi pour te répondre...


----------



## project901 (16 Juin 2008)

J'ai des FullMetalJacket de Skullcandy, c'est vraiment un bon produit !


----------



## eman (26 Juin 2008)

guiguilap a dit:


> Je sais pas, les Shure, les Schneiser intra ?!?


que valent les sennheiser cx 300,400,500 ?. Y a t il une nette différence entre ces trois ?
Parce que mettre 100 euros dans des écouteurs çà fait quand même mal. C'est un sacré budget pour un petit truc comme çà. C'est pas non plus des paires de chaussures, qu'on met tous les jours....bien qu'il y est des personnes qui les utilisent tous les jours j'en conviens.


----------



## guiguilap (26 Juin 2008)

Salut !

J'ai pris les Shure SE210, et ils sont vraiment super !


----------



## eman (26 Juin 2008)

guiguilap a dit:


> Salut !
> 
> J'ai pris les Shure SE210, et ils sont vraiment super !



Oui je suis d'accord mais c'est le prix qui est excessif.


----------



## Delgesu (28 Juin 2008)

Il y a aussi un paramètre à prendre en compte, c'est la solidité . Parce que quand vous mettez 100  dans des écouteurs et que un mauvais contact apparaît , surtout au bout du fil, près du connecteur ou de l'écouteur , vous avez un peu les boules !! Donc avant de mettre plusieurs centaines d'euros dans des écouteurs nomades , réfléchissez bien à l'usage que vous allez en faire . J'avais acheté les Shure E2C en me basant en grande partie sur les extrémités des fils électriques renforcés (et aussi sur la qualité audio, bien sûr) . On dirait que la nouvelle gamme de chez Shure n'a plus les fils renforcés ...


----------



## kasarus (28 Juin 2008)

guiguilap a dit:


> Salut !
> 
> J'ai pris les Shure SE210, et ils sont vraiment super !





eman a dit:


> Oui je suis d'accord mais c'est le prix qui est excessif.



Bon, guiguilap, il faudrait arrêter d'essayer de relancer la croissance là :mouais:

Sinon, chez creative, il font vraiment des trucs bien, limite aussi bien que les sennheiser sus-cités...
pour deux fois moins cher, attention tout de même, les écouteurs intra de bas moyenne gamme sont vraiment porté sur les basses...
Attention aux fréquences indiquées (du style un écouteur de la même qualité qu'un autre mais qui se vend deux fois plus cher sous prétexte que la plage de fréquence va de 2HZ à 25KHZ (alors que l'oreille humaine n'entend que de 20Hz à 20KHz (voire 22KHz pour les gamins  )

Autre facteur très important:

la non-rigidité des fils, sinon quand ça frotte, on entend que ça...


----------



## mimic76 (28 Juin 2008)

Je vais certainement pouvoir t'aider car j'ai déjà eu les Bose et les Shure Se110 en main (shure que j'ai toujours d'ailleurs). 

Alors premièrement, l'isolation : bon bah l'isolation des Bose est pas super top, j'entendais toujours des bruit aux alentours. D'ailleurs pour moi ce ne sont pas des intra car il ne rentre pas directement dans ton oreille, je dirai plutôt que ce sont ce qu'on appelle des Semi-intra. 
A contrario les Shure vont très profondément dans les oreilles et du coup l'isolation est TOTAL, et vraiment espoutouflante (c'est à dire qu'à partir du moment où tu mettras ta musique tu n'entendras rien aux alentours), mais du coup on a vraiment la sensation d'être coupé du monde.

Deuxièment : le confort. Alors là c'est indiscutable : les Bose sont les écouteurs les plus confortables que j'ai jamais essayé. C'est simple on les sent pas (c'est certainement pour ça que j'ai pas l'impression que ce sont des intra), c'est vraiment incroyable un tel confort. 
De leurs côtés, les Shures sont aussi très confortable, mais ça dépend des embouts. Pour moi les embouts spécifiques Shures sont très confortable, mais tous les autres me sont insupportables.
De plus le gros défaut des Shures est que l'insertion prend "du temps" si on utilise les mousses spécifiques car il faut "comprimer" les mousses pour les insérés sinon c'est vraiment impossible à insérer. Par contre pour les autres embouts pas de soucis d'insertion. 
Du coup si vous êtes avec des amis et que vous devez tous le temps enlevez une oreillette oubliez les embouts spécifiques Shure. 
Mais comparé aux Bose les Shure sont vraiment 1 million de fois moins confortable.

Et le plus important : la qualité de son. La victoire revient de loin, de très très loin, aux shures. 
Pour moi les Bose sont une boîte à Bass, pas équilibré pour 2 sous, les aigus sont complètement à la masse. 
A contrario les Shures sont vraiment bien équilibrés avec juste ce qu'il faut de bass, mais surtout des aigus bien mieux représentés et du coup on apprécie beaucoup plus la musique avec les Shure que les Boses. 
Sincèrement la différence est vraiment frappante car on essaye les écouteurs l'un après les autres : les boses ne tiennent pas du tout la comparaison avec les Shures. 

En bref tu recherches le confort absolu = Bose. Tu recherches de l'isolation + un super son - une insertion vraiment dur dans les oreilles (mais aucune gene dans les oreilles une fois qu'on ait habitué) = Shure.


----------

